# Slope gutters with laser



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Would love to see anyone use a string or a laser on this chit hole 4" out of level lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrescentGutter (Nov 3, 2009)

NYgutterguy said:


> Would love to see anyone use a string or a laser on this chit hole 4" out of level lol


If your luck is like mine, of course it doesn't run in your favor and the downspout has to go on the end that runs uphill while your trying to get minimal downward pitch.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

CrescentGutter said:


> If your luck is like mine, of course it doesn't run in your favor and the downspout has to go on the end that runs uphill while your trying to get minimal downward pitch.



No we actually got it to run but you've never seen an 8" fascia disappear so quick. The homeowners dream of one downspout also disappeared just as quick..


----------



## CrescentGutter (Nov 3, 2009)

NYgutterguy said:


> No we actually got it to run but you've never seen an 8" fascia disappear so quick. The homeowners dream of one downspout also disappeared just as quick..


Sometimes it's hard to explain that concept to people when they insist that only one downspout be used on a long run. Can't convince them that it will appear that the gutter nosedives, when in fact it's only getting the pitch it needs.
I once had a similar situation on an old farm house. But the 4 inch out of level was in a 24 foot run! Never saw a worse one before or since. Fortunately.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

*Slope Gutters With Laser*



CrescentGutter said:


> Sometimes it's hard to explain that concept to people when they insist that only one downspout be used on a long run. Can't convince them that it will appear that the gutter nosedives, when in fact it's only getting the pitch it needs.
> I once had a similar situation on an old farm house. But the 4 inch out of level was in a 24 foot run! Never saw a worse one before or since. Fortunately.


Oh you mean this lol. The homeowner was so excited we matched the trim perfectly he really didn't care. Wasn't picky










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrescentGutter (Nov 3, 2009)

NYgutterguy said:


> Oh you mean this lol. The homeowner was so excited we matched the trim perfectly he really didn't care. Wasn't picky


Is it my perception or did someone leave way too much shingle hanging over the drip edge on that roof? Looks like an invitation for wind damage. 
At least water should roll off of them and land in your gutter. :thumbsup:


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

*Slope Gutters With Laser*

Roof was a total mess. Rear had a 4 inch overhang including the plywood. I see just as many houses without drip edge as I do with down here believe it or not and we do over 400 a year

More often it's on the rakes but usually not on the fascia the roofers just staple ice and water to it.


----------

